# Questions about Life Partner visas



## defcomduncan (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi

My girlfriend (25 / f / Florida) and I (28 / m / Port Elizabeth) are moving back to SA next year, from Korea, where we currently are. She's applying for the life partner visa, based on our two years living together (we've actually been dating for 3, but we only moved in and started getting documents together after the 1st year).

I have a few questions, if anybody out there knows at this point:

* Who here has worked through Intergate? We're applying with them, and were just hoping for a general overview or impression from somebody who knows their services. Good or bad.

* These next two are specifically for Americans who came over to SA on the life partner visa: we want to apply at the SA embassy in Washington, as their turnaround times are so much faster than Home Affairs. They seem very unsure as to whether they actually offer the life partner visa or not, though, throwing around marriage visas and relatives visas, without ever once acknowledging that Life Partner visas exist. Have you had positive experiences with them? How did you handle it?

* Regarding work: How was that whole fiasco? I know most people have a hard time. You've got to come up on the life partner visa, find a job that wants to hire you, and is willing to wait 4 to 8 weeks for your paperwork to go through. Get the endorsement. Get the job. It sounds crazy difficult. Any suggestions? She's going into public health.

I'm sure I have about a dozen more, but why don't we just leave it at that? The guy who directed me here said this forum was amazing. I hope we can catch up with each other, and trade stories and information. Thanks for your time.


----------

